

Ask HN: Why hasn't the email client been reinvented lately? - dc-tech-fan

For a tool we are all required to use but hate using, I&#x27;m surprised there haven&#x27;t been huge improvements in email clients since Google introduced Gmail 10 years ago.<p>There have only been small features added over time, like inline attachment viewing, and minor UI tweaks, like matching OS UI trends, but for the most part it&#x27;s the same Outlook, Apple Mail, Gmail, etc as we had 10 years ago: a bunch of folders, a single column for the inbox, a box to read or write mail, some icons to delete, forward, reply, etc.<p>There are plugins, like ActiveInbox and Rapportive, but these can be kludgy or not well integrated, especially now that we expect to be able to seamless jump from desktop to mobile email.<p>Am I alone in expecting a significantly better experience from my email client than where we were 10 years ago?<p>Is there somebody out there working on a new type of email client?
======
stevekemp
I seems like you're restricting yourself to graphical clients, ruling out the
(minor) changes introduced by things such as notmuch, etc.

At the end of the day what people do with email is very much the same as it
was 20 years ago:

* Send it.

* Read it.

On that basis there's little innovation that seems missing, unless you're
thinking of something special?

Me? I like console mail clients, so I wrote one with built-in scripting via
lua. It makes me happy, but it'll never take over the world:

[http://lumail.org/](http://lumail.org/)

I suspect my next task is to try something graphical, but I'm in no rush.

------
kohanz
First, I disagree that we don't have today a "significantly better experience"
with e-mail than we did 10 years ago. Gmail was not even available 10 years
ago [0]. Do you remember what Outlook, Yahoo and Hotmail were like back then?
There's a reason GMail was able to scoop up a massive market share. There
hasn't been a complete paradigm shift, if that's what you mean, but I don't
feel it has been necessary.

Second, I don't "hate using" e-mail and I don't feel that I am alone in that.

Your basic argument boils down to saying that e-mail is broken, but I don't
agree with that premise.

[0] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gmail](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gmail)

------
PaulHoule
In the late 90's it was said that Venture Capitalists wouldn't give a dime to
anyone who competed with Microsoft. Today, VC's don't want to give money to
any company that competes with Google.

Google has a good product with several competitive advantages. gmail has great
deliverability, you can easily join mailing lists from gmail which could
exclude you if you were hosting from your_name.com. It handles large mail
spools with ease because it uses parallel programming tricks. Perhaps when you
boot it, it runs a quick Map/Reduce job to build an in-memory index to support
all the searching and sorting you do.

I quit Thunderbird a few years ago because it just couldn't cope. It would
overload, it would fail and get corrupted and I couldn't live with that. I was
using Outlook at work so I switched to Windows Live Mail, which held up pretty
well to the load.

With Live Mail I had two problems. First, People often couldn't read my
attachments. The other was that I felt overwhelmed with the various categories
of mail I was getting. Some of this was spam, but a lot of it wasn't, such as
receipts when I made transactions, newsletter subscriptions, etc.

That really got me to gmail, which goes a long ways to relieve that overload.

Any product has to make decision about client-server components; I can read my
gmail anywhere, and that is a big plus.

Some people imagine a massed up Outlook or Thunderbird with 64 bit addressing
and designed to make the most of multicore processors and large RAM and SSD
disks. The trouble is that most corporations don't give out good laptops so
you can't sell this to large numbers of salespeople unless you bundle it with
the hardware.

The excitement in the client world is really on the other end, you could
shoehorn it into a tablet and they even have octo-core phones so maybe you can
go somewhat far, but the work is going to all be in super-efficiency and
managing differences between tablet platforms.

No matter what a big part of the intellectual work is some system that
maintains document storage full-text index, metadata index, contact book etc.
I'd like to see this subsystem reusable so that it could be used to handle
other sort of document collections.

If you move the database away from the client to the server, you lose many big
differentiations against gmail. (ex. You can physically destroy your mail
spool if it is on your laptop, who knows who can grab it from the firm you
work for. On the other hand, industrial spies can grab a laptop from out in
front of you, and if you didn't encrypt the volume, they have your mail
spool.)

Move the database to the "cloud" and then you are head-to-head with gmail and
the advantage they have is a lot more data. It's much easier for them to know
what a "discussion group", a "promotion", or a "update" is than it would be
for you to do it.

Some kind of CRM functionality could be a big plus. The idea is to put
structure in the communications so that there could be much more automation
and also teamwork in that you can hand off the job to someone else and have
people held accountable if it doesn't happen.

I think people hate CRM, Project Management and those kind of tools worse than
they hate e-mail, so a "business process automation construction set" might be
big success if someone can find a way to make it fun.

~~~
PaulHoule
See reddit

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/20fmbu/ask_hn_w...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/20fmbu/ask_hn_why_hasnt_the_email_client_been_reinvented/)

